# peg board storage



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas, plans…etc for 8"-10" deep wall mounted cabinets
utilizing "peg board"?
Thanks, folks.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I think we need more information in order to respond.

How would you think the peg board should be used. It is usually 1/4' thick or less not enough for making a case but you could use it as a back board for hanging things inside the cabinet.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Les,
I plan to frame the pegboard with 3" or 4" solid wood for doors and build a solid case with pegboard in the back. I'm looking for some way to make doors within doors or, a pair of doors attached to another pair that is, in turn, attached to the case. 
Gene


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Gene, I've got just theecabinet that you are looking for. I made mine 4' X 8' out of 1 X 6 pine boards and added 2 partions to make each section equal. I attached it to the wall with cleats over a 4 X 8 piece of pegboard. I then made 6 equal size doors and used pegboard as my panels. This made what I call my "triple layer tool rack" as I have tools hung on the inside of the cabinet as well as both sides of the door. I will try and take a picture and post it here for you tomorrow. PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Jerry,
I'd really like to see your pics.
Gene


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Gene,,
If I under stand correctly you want to have two or three panels of peg board that swing out of the cabinet allowing multi layers of peg board mounting surfaces. I have seen something similar used in kitchen pantry cupboards with shallow shelves instead of peg board panels. 
Off the top of my head I see where you could have two swing out panels each hinged from the opposite sides of the case. One swinging right and the other left. You would need to make the hinged side of the swinging peg board frame "L" shaped with the hinge on the long edge of the L and mounted at the front edge of the case. That way it could swing it out close to 270 degrees and leave clear access to the inside of the case. 
Hope that makes sense. If it is not clear let me know and I will make a sketch for you.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I plan to hang pegboard in my shop.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Gene, I'm having a problem posting the pictures. I promise I will get them posted for you soon.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Here are a couple of quick drawings of a shallow cabinet that could have peg board mountings 3 layers deep.
The swing out panels are hinged at the front edge of the case.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Gene, I finally got the pictures to upload so here they are.
This is picture of closed cabinet:



The cabinet is 4' X 8' X 8" deep. I then added a face frame and doors with pegboard panels. The cabinet is divided into 3 sections. Each section is about 32" wide.

This is the first section.


This is the middle section:


This is the 3rd section:


As you can see, I have a lot of tools in a small space. If you need more info just PM me. I hope this helps.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot Jerry!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

You're welcome. I take it that you like the design.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, I like it very much. As I have all of 80" of wall to work with, I'll need to alter it to that.
Gene


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the drawings, Les. I will incorporate the doors into my design, based on Jerry's.
It's going to be Heaven to have everything accessible and without the clutter on the bench.


----------



## GregMcKenna (Jun 4, 2012)

I modified a plan fro Woodsmith magazine. modified thier plans and made mine 11'w x 4'h x 8" deep, boxing in a window in the process. got the Free plans at the below link.
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/301/slidingdoorshopcabinet.pdf


----------

